# Where to get bait crabs around CR/Ozello?



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Oddly, I never see many blue crabs around CR/Ozello, but Cedar Key is covered with them. If you're looking to catch reds or drum with them, fiddler crabs work really well too.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> Oddly, I never see many blue crabs around CR/Ozello, but Cedar Key is covered with them. If you're looking to catch reds or drum with them, fiddler crabs work really well too.


Sorry, I wasn't clear about what I was asking. I want to know where I can *buy them *on the way to the ramp.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

m32825 said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear about what I was asking. I want to know where I can *buy them *on the way to the ramp.


You got me there, I have no idea. I've never seen the local bait shops carry them.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Most seafood markets sell live blue crabs. They will keep overnight in a paper bag.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Most seafood markets sell live blue crabs. They will keep overnight in a paper bag.


Good suggestion, I will give that a try. Thanks!

-- Carl


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2018)

Charlie’s fish house mighy have some live ones, call ahead and ask.


----------



## fowlplay (Aug 6, 2018)

"The Crab Plant" in Crystal River, they own their own crab boats and have a seafood market on site. There used to be a Seafood Market on the water in Homosassa also, they carried live crabs


----------

